# My new AVR is monstrous.



## musiclover187 (Feb 8, 2011)

The Integra DTR 70.3 has been delivered and installed.
First I would like to say that this unit is fantastic! My cds have never sounded this good and my tv has never looked so good. Still a lot to go through and learn. One disappointment was that this unit does not have bridging capabilities. One of the main reasons for choosing this model was because the owner of the AV store where I purchased the Integra said it had bridging capabilities and it also lists bridging capabilities on the Integra website under features. Didn't find out until they were installing the unit that it couldn't be bridged  The 70.2 has the bridging capabilities....... go figure. I purchased HDMI 1.4 cables with Ethernet from Monoprice at a ridiculously low price and they are working flawlessly I can't wait to run an Ethernet cable from my modem directly to the receiver so I can enjoy the many internet choices that come with the Integra. I think I will be entertained for a long time playing with my monster 
Once I begin to master this thing I will post a more detailed review. 
Thanks for your help!

John


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

John,
I am really happy you are glad with your 70.3. I too am shocked that the BTL function is no longer offered on the 70.3. I am guessing this carries over to the 3009, but I am not positive. XT32 is simply amazing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Monster is right, very nice indeed.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats. The 70.3 is a great looking avr. Lots of features. XT32 is fantastic.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Congrats John. I've been lusting after the 40.3, and the 70 is a serious piece of gear. Hope you get it all figured out and are able to enjoy it for a long time!


----------

